# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  SuperFlex, powered clothing, SRI International, Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Designer - SRI International

sri.com/case-studies/wearable-robotics-for-human-augmentation

----------


## Airicist

Article "SRI International spins off robotics project as Superflex, aiming at human augmentation"

by Devin Coldewey
April 21, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "SRI spinoff SuperFlex raises $9.6M to pursue ‘powered clothing’"

by Devin Coldewey
December 20, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Superflex’s robot suit is meant to help mobilize aging populations"
Like a power assist bicycle, but for your aching joints

by Lauren Goode
December 20, 2016

----------

